# Perhaps I Can Reinvent Myself. Wish Me Luck



## kennyv (Jun 6, 2015)

Well Its official as of Fri Got word they will be shipping my PM-25MV mill on Mon. Last minute I snuck in A Vertex Rotary table and Just ordered index plates .
No Turning back now ..I almost got cold feet as im little down in dumps these days BC of Job .Work load has changed and direction we are headed. No R&D , no prototypes nata... . Been lookin for change jobs for a while with no such luck.... On top of it They cut OT...and Another 8 weeks or so a PM10x22 will follow > I dunno what I got myself into . little stressed lately
Hec I Have great HELOC ( loan at 3%) Only Borrowed money right? Maybe ill find my nitch and hobby after I get laid off .Than Perhaps I can reinvent myself. Wish me luck


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jun 6, 2015)

You should be OK. I gather that you have a marketable trade. You shouldn't be pounding the pavement for long. It's happened to me (and many others) a few times.

Good luck.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 7, 2015)

kennyv said:


> Maybe ill find my nitch and hobby after I get laid off .Than Perhaps I can reinvent myself. Wish me luck



Getting laid off many years ago was the best thing that ever happened to me.  It gave me the chance to turn my hobby in to a business, and I've never looked back.  Now I get to do what I love, and get paid to do it.  I actually like going to work in the morning. 

If you want to make it happen, you will.  Once you have your new toys and get set up, let be known what you have and what you can do.  The work will come.  Don't be afraid to tackle anything, but don't under bid/charge.  Don't be afraid to buy tooling need to do a job, but add any expendable tools (cutters etc.) to the bill.

Best of luck to you.
.
.


----------



## kennyv (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks Guys  for the encouragement ... Means allot . What I can do what I have  coming wont cut the mustard for Job shop work  .Maybe some repair work if  lived in the countryside farm or lived nearby places that needed to repair small  equipment.
Don't get me wrong My passion  is machining  But don't have the  background.  Started  in a speed shop 30  Yrs ago .  Moved into  Lathe hand  position in tooling Co.  Before I left was exposed to  Guldimiester NC lathes,  Than moved on .......  afta that worked in a few butcher shops.  Ya da ya da yada  Cylindrical Grinding, Honeing boring ,,,,,  Lath hand stuff   no mill work.  . Than ended up  in a Co that made feeder screws for plastic Extrusion. Turned shafts up to 14" Diam 40'  feet long . Bored holes that long too Nice TOS Lathe  . When the old man  got a pacemaker  I did get exposed to 4 start acme threading  but that was the extent .  One job till he recovered    Ohh  Worked on a 4 Axis CNC  Mill . German made  Waldrich Coldburg  with Siemens Controller. At that time it was $2 mill  Dalla Machine  state of the Art only 2 in country .  But  as far as  CNC only done light program  editing in MDI . Measure tool /Tool compensation.. u know the drill Some Z offsets  Btw . It was all helical milling so the program was "TOP secret"   yea bad taste in my mouth hated CNC ....... Sooooooooo
Than I ended up in my present co past 15 years. Private Co...     make a few proto's , a few  Jigs and Futures,  However mostly mickey mouse work. Plastic cases, fiberglass enclosures  mill slots for controls , connectors displays , make a few Brkets for our electrical product line  But that's about it . Well  it gets better We  recently sold a division so any  potential expansion went out the door...  I took the Job BC it was old school. Was replacing a retired machinist , had the shop all to my self and the money was right.  Well all that changed except we don't build a product anymore .

Anyways  its gona be some time to FIND a hobby so fur now   Ill chug along make some tooling and see how it Goes, .I don't get out much at home have kid w/ disability. Or have much exposure  in community .    So   fur now I wont quit my day  Job. Now on the bright side . Id love to get into  Machine maintaince , I do have a Blackseal ,  some Plumbing HVAC knowledge and basic  ectrical background   maybe  weld a bit .  Love fixing broken things . Fabrication making things work better ect. Yea its still in my heart but   CNC really got the worst of me. O did I mention I bought a small CNC mini Mill at work  did a little side work  YEARS ago>  when I had a vendor ask for small  side work .. But we bought them out ...Now the only one  that profits from that is our co.  More time doin lille repditive Micky mouse parts . Frees me up to do more non challenging work. Sorry to sound so bummed out but theers more to the story . Please forgive me for venting helped me journal. tho    Hey if ya made it this far Thanks for listening . Let me end on a positive note  and  say  Big thanks for all you guys i am blessed to have found ya .You all are a real encouragement and  im sure if I need ya to lend a hand many of ya will offer advice and a good word. And that is "Priceless"

Thanks again
Kenny v


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't know how the manufacturing economy is in your area, but generally, there is an overall shortage of maintenance professionals, of all skill levels. You may be able to market those skills.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 7, 2015)

kennyv said:


> Kenny v


A friend decided to go on his own some years ago.  He had an engineering background but no hard machining experience.  He had a minimal shop to start, lathe, mill, some welding equipment, etc.  He took on odd jobs that the establishment job shops couldn't be bothered with.  Slowly built up a client base and learned as he went.  That was six years ago.  This past year his sales grew by 50%, he now has two full time machinists and one part time.  His wife joined him in the business to handle the bookkeeping.  He has just added his second Haas machining center.

If you have the passion for the trade and are willing to learn, you can succeed.  Look at your market, decide on what you can do that others are unable or unwilling to do.  Remember that a job well done and at a fair price will reap future rewards, either through repeat business or word of mouth.

Good luck!


----------



## kennyv (Jun 9, 2015)

Some good news to report ..i guess  but getting little fidgety....  received word last night my PM25Mv shipped out be here  on Wed  Yea! was Purchasing to fill this void...keep mind busiy BC of lack of hope at current job... I actualy borrowed to purchase it Now my Current Job has cut OT ..( that's what I lived on)  Single income fam stay home mom ..kid with Disability.

. Also over the weekend looking at Jobs found one i was goin to apply . Received a call last night from an old co worker  that was lookin out for me. he mentioned the same Co to me . He knows  them.  He told me to give him  as References and send Resume

Its a modern Shop  and it is a Job shop... ( i do not have that background fellas)  They have about 19 Nc centers and other equip of course....

I dunno .. dont like/ want  special treatment feel the heat is on >. Also it is Family business you know how that can be?....... The hard thing is change .. Letting go.......  and  if i don't im going nowhere fast...... . even if i get opportunity. im 48 Now been at present job 15 years. I am hoping they let me float  not run one machine...
Se here's the kicker   I Been out of CNC for years now....  So i suspect this is going to be Pay cut  i am already stretched .
Hey  thanks for your ear...  i need more than Luck i can use some prayer for this one. The Good lord brought me to where i am at today  But it seems some times we have to fail and get knocked down before we get up strong.  Humble our selves , learn and be obedient and a good steward.  before we can get up and move forward. I was so loyal to my current Co and after all these years I lost hope now its got me screwed up mentally.    Yea im worrying .. Future family Providing... Well wuts to worry about  I know i didnt even get interview but at a loss/ cross roads  what to do next.
thanks again  for listening

Kenny v


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jun 22, 2015)

So whats the update on your situation.  Machines arrived ok?  Got the new job?  Often times you will look back on the job change and see you are much better off with the new situation.


----------



## kennyv (Jun 22, 2015)

Mill arrived  wiatin on the lathe ... the  shop (garage) is WIP  keeping me sorta out of trouble with the Mr's  and  Jobs the same thanks for askin


----------



## brav65 (Jun 23, 2015)

I feel your pain brother.  I have been in construction for over 30 years.  I have been laid off, re-hired, laid off a number of times.  The last layoff in 2011 resulted in a divorce. My ex disappeared a huge amount of money and found a new guy she liked better.  I am 50 and am starting over.  It's not easy, but keep your eye on what's important.  just take one day at a time and before you know it you will be out of the hole.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jun 23, 2015)

Been through a lot myself,mostly sitting around, no excuse not to finish my self off.
BUT..... you can express yourself well; get a friend who known business in your
skill fields to listen to your skills and enthusiasms  and can  write an up- beat resume
full of hope and confidence . Make ( with all the connections, friends, and ex- co -workers  that the resume gets around with accompanying enthusiasm ) and follow up every answer!    .........BLJHB


----------



## kennyv (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks guys no luck with last Job application.. I have had one eye open searching jobs for a while Problem is even if economy takes a rebound GOOD paying Jobs are not available like they were years ago . Even in skilled trades the scale has stayed same been flat for a long time .Another words I cant even make what I making now never mind changing Job career. The machine trade is a bit different than all other trades, other trades you can be self employed. Because they provide a service . Id love to get into maintenance mechanic work . But getting a foot in the door is another issue . You have those guys been out of work for a while and they have 5-10+ years experience . I moved about 15 years ago lost many of my contacts and down in my area there are not many/ any shops. Like everywhere else many shops closed down or are struggling last 10 years. Ok enough with that. God will provide and he is right now for the moment . Right now I need to keep chin up press forward. I have a new mission as to be a Nehemiah . I will build the wall press forward with a sward in my one hand .. as I continue to pray, and press forward .

Before I received my mill I was looking for things to do . I was gona do upgrade my Drill press so I bought a mill table and made these column supports. Here is napkin idea I had and b than out of boredom made these parts on my Taig mini Mill I have at work . My new mill has limited travel in Z so im prob gona hang on to the DP now. The next thing im gona do is put a bridge port Quill z stop on it for use of gauge blocks . I had the extra parts from an ole repair and recently thought be perfect to mount on my 17 ½ “ delta . Not next on to do lits but at least its an idea to keep me busy.

Thanks again Guys


----------



## dave2176 (Jun 24, 2015)

Nehemiah? Good choice. I try to remember that every blessing no matter how grand or seemingly insignificant is predicated on the law or commandment that was set before the foundation of the earth and it is only by obedience to that law that the blessing is given. Kudos for striving to be obedient.  Malachi 3:10 has one of the most incredible promises that anyone could ask for. 
May God bless you, 
Dave


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jun 24, 2015)

"Special Treatment " is, perhaps how one receives that "divine Thumbprint"
upon one's brow...........BLJHB.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jun 27, 2015)

Take advantage of the transition and get into work you really want to do.  Make the rounds at all the shops you can think of if you want machine shop work.  Get to have a look inside and maybe get a feel for the people working there.  Stay persistent with the job search.  The shops you liked swing back around in a week or two just to ask again to see if they are hiring, makes you look motivated to work and you stand out among others sometimes.


----------



## kennyv (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks ..I mean that ..  Here is my current situation  Not  many shops local id have to travel 1 hour 1-1/2 hours North where that kinda  work is more  available.
And here's where my heart  is.  Im pretty much  done with  perusing CNC .. most jobs are operators with less pay .  In smaller shops  some  folks hafta  run 2 machines. Production work .. NOT . Than u have these kids right out of HS or  college either Cadd guys or JR engineers doing the programming and they are fast efficient and CHEAP to hire ...   Soooo. its find a Co. that does all and does it ole fashion way too . Either specializes in manufacturing a product line . Else repairs fabricates. Im not affaraid to run Big Ole machines , load stuff with cranes or foklifts and the like .
Last few years I amn thinking more to work as maintance machinist in a good co that has product line or production line . Get respect  in what i do SERVICE that we provide .
Make design parts fabricate parts and fix equipment. Ohh if I can only do something that gives me a wet spot again....lol.......
Bottom line  I need to get a foot in the door for something like  that .  All jobs that i have applied for like that  need to have previous experice on electrical controls or production equip ect.......

Maybe  take a BIG PAY  CUT  and work under some  ones wing , but that will take a perfect fit interview where they can use a guy like me ... Im not given up but im not taking any chances yet till I get the RIGHT opportunity that I wont be discharged within review period cuz its not working out. If ya know what I mean?
It will come I need to educate myself on controls and stuff  network with right folks and pray without ceasing.  Ok I O I Ohh!!! off to work have some OT gota take it when it comes.. Besides have to pay for this new hobby been spendin all the extras moneys  I don't hav no more...
Thanks again Guys .    I do covet your kind words and Good  advice .


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 27, 2015)

Kenny, 

I don't know what the overall manufacturing situation is in your area, but moving out of the area to find what you want might be something to think about if your family situation will allow it.

As far as learning about industrial electronics, IMHO, the best way is hands-on and just dive into it.  Pretty much if you can wire a light switch you have enough knowledge to get started.  Even most PLC programs are just a series of switching logic.

Production equipment is pretty much the same across all industries.  What I mean by that is that all shafts run in bearings, things are driven by chains, belts, gears, pneumatics and hydraulics.  Only the size and function varies,  but everything operates on the 7 basic machines.

The bottom line is that I think you can walk in almost anywhere and say ''Yes, I can do that''.  Having the confidence in yourself and your abilities is paramount here.  

Best of luck.

.


----------



## kennyv (Jun 27, 2015)

thanks for the kind words..... Cant move now cuz I still have my Pop..  daughter goin to school  other than that no imitate fam here  left .. Both Myself and spouse . I do and will always have my 2nd  Son living with us . He will be cared for till I pass.
 Id like  to move down to SC VA area and  retire there  Cant take cold  here no more... . Currently  I am  looking into  and applying  for  the Naval bases  ship yards . Private contract  Gov machinist Jobs down there   . We have only one in our imitate area . They make design fabricate the hook  spring line landing gear catch  for the aircraft that lands on the  aircraft carriers.   (@ Lynhurst Naval base )They  they post a  job openings  maybe once ev 2 years or so...  I think I have aced the questioners however  the way that works is if you quiliphy  military veteran preference comes first on every Job opening. 
 Anyways I can hoof it out till this ship sinks maybe 5 years.  I dunno not lookin good . Than be forced to make a move ..... That's why I need to find something  soon. im not getting younger (48)  .... 15 years is  long way off .  Its a hope and dream to retire but that's along way off .Till than I need to find something to do for next 15 years or so . My Goal is to find  the right company  that will give an opportunity to advance.  Only the right person at the right place is gona take me on... If something  don't pull through next year or so    im coming To Oregon  Thanks again  Jim


----------

